#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 《獸魔戰》徵角開放  聖騎士團 與 魔族

## 孤寂白虎

大家好!小虎的小說《獸魔戰》第一次開放徵角!!
目前開放以下名額:
聖騎士團騎士 5員
魔獸族 4員
神子3員(目前已滿獸)

要參加請留以下資料直接回覆:
1.角色名稱:
2.角色暱稱/綽號:(可填寫或不填寫)
3.性別:
4.種族:
5.所屬陣營:聖騎士團/魔獸族
6.使用武器:(如果沒有可不用填寫)
7.使用能力/魔力:(如果沒有可不用填寫) (註1.)
8.常使用的技能:(可填寫或不填寫)
9.服裝:(可直接描述或直接PO圖)
10.願意領便當嗎:
11.角色故事:(可填寫或不填寫)

註1.
魔力部分類似火 風 水等等
能力部分則是  時間 幻影 空間 死靈等等

----------


## 火焰翼星

有蒸餃，那我就來吃了 (?

1.角色名稱:火焰翼星
2.角色暱稱/綽號:翼星
3.性別:男
4.種族:龍
5.所屬陣營:魔族
6.使用武器:無
7.使用能力/魔力:火、雷
8.常使用的技能:能夠讓自身的速度提高到和閃電差不多快，擅長把火焰或者雷電纏繞在手腳上進行攻擊，也能夠釋放出來進行遠距攻擊，自身可利用火焰來回復傷勢。
9.服裝:上半身多半是穿著背心，方便活動，下半身是黑色的長褲，脖子有條黑色的領巾。
10.願意領便當嗎:願意

祝白虎寫作順利~

----------


## 白瞳

我來了\Owo/

1.角色名稱:白瞳
2.角色暱稱/綽號:白醬(?
3.性別:男
4.種族:貓
5.所屬陣營:魔族
6.使用武器:所有的武器貫通
7.使用能力/魔力:魔力(?)自由變換
8.常使用的技能:好像沒有吧(?
9.服裝:直接放圖uwu

點擊以顯示隱藏內容




10.願意領便當嗎:可以der(?
11.角色故事:沒有什麼故事uwu

我知道我超OP(
能力可以削弱喔uwu(????

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

1.角色名稱:蒼煌.萊恩哈特.伊亞諾特
2.角色暱稱/綽號:蒼煌/稱號：時間行者
3.性別:公
4.種族:天魔狼族
5.所屬陣營:聖騎士團
6.使用武器:太虛權杖，外觀為雪白色的魔法杖，平時都是當作柺杖拄著行動，戰鬥時，才會現出原形。
7.使用能力/魔力:能力，時間能力
8.常使用的技能:
時間加速：指定型能力將敵人或物體的時間加速，讓其快速衰老到一定程度『無法直接老死敵人，最多就是讓敵人老的失去行動跟戰鬥能力』。

一息：讓敵人對時間的感覺出現錯亂，爭取出一秒的時間差，好讓自己躲開攻擊，或者攻擊敵人。

時間刃：發出月牙型的時間之刃，被擊中的人會視情況老化歲數，舉例：只是擦傷的話，老化比較少，直接命中，會瞬間老的無法戰鬥。

9.服裝:請參考下方簽名檔的『天魔轉生型態獸設』
10.願意領便當嗎:不願
11.角色故事:

蒼煌是一位年長的狼人，年紀約莫90歲上下，是令人尊敬的長者，同時也是個很照顧後輩的人，凡事都會以大局為重，但偶爾還是會有些頑固、老年狼的碎碎念等等。

平時，蒼煌的是翅膀是隱藏起來的，只有戰鬥時才會顯現而出，而武器太虛權杖也一樣，平常就像一根普通的木拐杖，但戰鬥時，就會現出原形。

以上，麻煩孤寂白虎了，有任何問題，歡迎私信討論喔，祝寫作順利，加油。

----------


## 卡斯特

阿虎我來嘍～
畢竟當初是我推你寫角色故事這個坑的，當然要來捧場啦~~~


1.角色名稱：佐薩

2.角色暱稱/綽號：無

3.性別：男

4.種族：奇美拉

5.所屬陣營：魔獸族(可以是好的魔獸族嗎？

6.使用武器：美工刀，不是什麼充滿神力的美工刀，就只是把普通到炸掉的美工刀

7.使用能力/魔力：闇/虛無

8.常使用的技能：黑火，一種在任何情況下都能燃燒的火焰，具有腐蝕性，即使熄滅傷口還是會持續擴大

9.服裝：狼頭狼身蛇尾後腳羊腿，全身紫色頭上一對藍色羊角，羊蹄為藍紫，翅膀紫黃色，血紅色瞳孔，右手有魔族圖騰，蛇尾為墨藍，T恤加寬鬆七分褲，脖子上掛著羽毛項鍊（一棕白、一紅藍），左手帶著金色光明種族手環，雙腳小腿包著藍綠色繃帶，【圖片】

10.願意領便當嗎：可以呀！

11.角色故事：佐薩是一位沒神經，沒大腦，臉皮厚到一個無法的境界，天真過頭，開朗愛玩，100°/。天然黑，撇開上述的一堆，其實是個單純的好孩子，跟他當朋友還不錯

佐薩從小就充滿好奇心想離開魔界到世界各地探險，但被魔王父親禁止並禁足在魔族地盤，唯一的朋友就只有自己的尾巴，一條蛇“墨”，某天他偷偷的逃出魔界到光明族的領地卻因為光明與魔族為世仇而被追殺，但他並沒有因此變的險惡，而冒險則持續繼續……


大概就這樣，記得佐薩的尾巴是有生命的，還有佐薩是藏在反派陣營的正派喔！
如果還有任何問題歡迎提出～～～

----------


## kl122002

這個角色帶少少惡搞成份. 只求一悅. 不明的地方可以再問. 

1.角色名稱: 烈格倫 
2.角色暱稱/綽號: 記憶法師/測謊機
3.性別: 男
4.種族: 龍 (只有160cm, 浮地的胸骨至頭, 不計角骨)
5.所屬陣營:魔獸族
6.使用武器: 沒.
7.使用能力/魔力:幻覺, 記憶侵入刪改, 測謊
8.常使用的技能:測謊, 幻覺
9.服裝: 深藍色的粗麻法師袍. 底下只剩上半身的龍骨(有翼骨)
10.願意領便當嗎: 隋便
11.角色故事: 
烈格倫(龍) 本身是小村中的不起眼的小童. 意外領晤魔法, 精通讀心, 精神改造. 在攻修魔法時發覺肉軀支撐不住, 自已一試用魔法把自已的意志, 靈魂, 精神三合為一獨存. 一場魔火失控的意外中令身軀被燒剩上半身的骨架. 正當大家都以為烈格倫已死之時, 他就是以這樣醒來走出災場. 從此對魔獸族的處事也因此起了另一種看法. 
太精通精神閱讀, 心理評測, 被一致當成測謊器, 卻忘了他最精通的記憶侵入刪改.
生活中被誤會時常讀取心思. 即使烈格倫已沒用任何法力, 像平常一樣地對談, 也很少魔獸願意與他交談太多. 

12. 角色閒趣小事: 
- 文字記錄上烈格倫是 已歿
- 因為長不高, 很介意被人說太矮. 特別是同龍族當中經常被其他高大的同行遮蓋
- 性格是樂天, 直接了事的一種.

----------


## 孤寂白虎

感謝大家投稿!在這邊對選擇中立的獸們做個通知，因為本故事是描述獸族與魔族之間的戰爭 ，所以我會依照角色背景故事來排出正義派的聖騎士團或邪惡派的魔獸族喔!如果OK請幫案個讚!

----------


## kl122002

> 感謝大家投稿!在這邊對選擇中立的獸們做個通知，因為本故事是描述獸族與魔族之間的戰爭 ，所以我會依照角色背景故事來排出正義派的聖騎士團或邪惡派的魔獸族喔!如果OK請幫案個讚!


我是沒異議的, 可以把他改成邪惡派.

----------


## 迪麗雅

1.角色名稱:提亞斯

2.角色暱稱/綽號:風之射手

3.性別:女

4.種族:狼人

5.所屬陣營:聖騎士團

6.使用武器:輕羽之弓: 一把純白色的弓箭，頭和尾有羽毛般的形狀，而箭矢為使用者的魔術來製造

7.使用能力/魔力:風

8.常使用的技能:
風神之舞:射出聚集風之力的弓矢，並在2秒後形成強烈龍捲風((能將敵人位移但無法造成任何傷害))
萬箭齊發:射出三枚箭矢，並透過特殊魔術的力量形成箭雨((無法有效集中傷害))
明鏡止水:將自身的力量集中到箭矢射出對單體造成大量傷害的攻擊
9.服裝:
以輕便的衣服為準，平常會帶著斗篷(頭上的櫻花是刺上去的)

10.願意領便當嗎:不

11.角色故事 :Sad: 可填寫或不填寫)
因為自己的夥伴遭受不明集團襲擊，造成自己很大的創傷，併發是要守護身旁的所有事物
平常並不會出現在眾人面前，並用弓箭暗中支援。

----------


## 孤寂白虎

感謝各位參與!徵角活動到此結束!!請各位期待自己的出場吧!!

----------

